
Comparing clusterings–an information based distance [pdf] - espeed
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0047259X06002016/pdf?md5=71251a6300127946404246c8f8d8f7ea&pid=1-s2.0-S0047259X06002016-main.pdf
======
espeed
Note this is the paper on the information theoretic metric, the "Variation of
Information":

"It is closely related to mutual information; indeed, it is a simple linear
expression involving the mutual information. Unlike the mutual information,
however, the variation of information is a true metric, in that it obeys the
triangle inequality"
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variation_of_information](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variation_of_information)).

